

Ask HN: What would you build with $100,000 and six months? - abraham

A few days ago I asked my Twitter followers what they would build with $100k and six months. I got several dozen interesting responses which I posted to my blog and submitted here. The HN reader response indicated a preference of seeing an Ask HN so here it is. If you are interested you can read the responses from Twitter here: http://blog.abrah.am/2010/10/100k-dollars-and-six-months.html<p>If you had $100,000 and six months to build a web application what would you build?
======
rafamarques
I'd like to call it 'FeedHint'. The idea is very simple, you submit your feeds
(OPML would be fine) and the algorithm sends back suggestions, in other words,
feeds in the same subject &&/|| similar feeds, based on the previous
submissions of the users.

------
abraham
I would build my YC app which essentially turns real life into a WoW like RPG
using social media.

